# PHOTOBUCKET TO FLICKR



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Can anybody tell me if I can somehow copy the pictures that I have on p/b and copy them to my Flickr account can it be done and is it easy not very good with computers.

thanks


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I only know a long winded way which is to save each photo individually from PB and then upload the lot to Flickr.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I didn't find an easy way, so I just took the opportunity to organise my photos a bit better, and uploaded a limited number from scratch. It doesn't take long when you get the hang of it, and finding stuff is much easier now I don't have to trawl through thousands of pics. The only downside I can see so far is you can't upload pics directly into albums, you have to drag and drop them to the "Camera Roll" first, which organises them in date order, then move them into albums. Also, they don't seem to be "Public" by default, so you have to select that option individually before putting them into albums as far as I can tell. There may be easier ways of getting round this, of course, but that's just how I get it to work.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

This will help you to understand how to download albums from photobucket.

http://support.photobucket.com/hc/en-us/articles/201892970-Downloading-Albums?mobile_site=true

Unfortunately I am unable to help with Flickr .


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Once you have downloaded your album from PB you can then upload it to Flickr.

Thats the way i did it , took a while as there were quite a few but it did it ok


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I have downloaded all my albums from PB to my PC. It stores them in 'downloads' as a compressed file. Once you open this, you can then do what you like with the pics....upload them to the gallery here, or to another hosting site. I have saved a copy of all my PB albums to flashdrives as well, just in case there are any more issues with hosting sites. I still have my PB account open, as I sometimes use their editing suite to alter existing pics before downloading them for use elsewhere.


----------

